# COLONOSCOPY TODAY!!!!!!!!!



## dennisdavid27 (Sep 11, 2002)

HAD COLONOSCOPY TODAY. WATCHED IT ALL ON THE TV MONITOR. IT HURT LIKE HELL WHEN THEY PUSHED AIR IN THERE AND WHEN THEY WERE SENDING THE TUBE UP TO THE SMALL INTESTINE, LIKE THEY WERE RIPPING MY LARGE INTESTINE APART. THEY REMOVED A SINGLE SMALL POLYP IN THE RECTUM, AND SAID ERYTHEMATOUS MUCOSA OF THE RECTUM-- EVERYTHING ELSE WAS NORMAL. THIS MEANS I MUST HAVE IBS, THERE IS NO OTHER EXPLANATION FOR MY SYMPTOMS. GONNA HAVE TO STOCK UP ON IMMODIUM LIKE CRAZY! ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEAS ABOUT ERYTHEMATOUS MUCOSA OF DISTAL RECTUM? THANKS, DENNIS


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Dennis I found quite a few articles by just popping the question "What is erythematous mucosa of the distal rectum?" into http://www.ask.com Looks like a form of colitis.I would go over the results and treatment options with your Doc.BQ


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

I can't believe they let you suffer through that! I've had several of these done, and when it hurts, they give me more medication so I drop off to sleep. Of course, not all people respond to medication in the same way, but it must have been very painful for you. I'm sorry.


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

i have a colonoscopy scedualed for the 19th of dec.,after reading what happened to u i may just chicken out,im not up for the pain when im just going to get the usual result,the"negative"nothing's wrong speach from my doc.


----------



## california (Aug 22, 2002)

I had my colonoscopy a few weeks ago and it was absolutely painless. I actually enjoyed the "drugged calmness" I felt when my husband picked me up from the office after the procedure. If your doctor is good, you won't feel it at all! My only regret is that I was too drugged to watch the trip on the monitor!


----------



## fullmoon (Nov 30, 2002)

YOUCH!! You're a bigger person than I, I'd have taken 'em all with me if they hurt me that much! I begged, cajoled & threatened beforehand to be *sure* I'd be OUT for my colonoscopy. Woke up smiling, my husband took me to breakfast, the only time I've ever eaten French toast and not had it double me over with cramps afterward, went home and went back to sleep still smiling.







Glad your exam revealed nothing scarey, since in itself it was traumatizing enough! Was the polyp biopsied, found benign?


----------



## Jules1199 (Nov 12, 2002)

I just screamed and they shot me with more drugs. I'm also young so I think they felt bad b/c I had to go through with it. But maybe if you scream loud enough they will get annoyed and give you mroe drugs till u pass out.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

MY 1st one was ten years ago and I had no drugs at all. I think I crushed the nurses hand. My doc wants to do another and I refused unless he puts me to sleep. The other test that really sucks is the barium enema. It maybe a guy thing but I can not stand the simple prostrate check. Now I know how the ladies feel going to the gyno.


----------



## Adam74 (Dec 8, 2002)

Well if I was not nervous about my colonoscopy before I am now!!.I'm just a few minutes away from starting the prep for the procedure which is about 15/Hrs away.My doctor says the only sedation I will be getting is valume, I was just woundering if those who have had this done before can tell me if this is or was enough sedation for you??.thanks ..


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I had Versed which temporarily knocks out your short term memory. I couldn't get the valium because I was so exhausted from the prep my blood pressure was too low. So I did it just with the Versed and, it worked because I don't recall any of the procedure or half of the way home either. LOL Good luck. I'm hoping you will be experiencing NO discomfort at all. Let us know how you do.BQ


----------



## Adam74 (Dec 8, 2002)

Well here I am I just got back from the hospital.And I'm glad to say I worried for nothing,the colonoscopy itself took only 8 minutes to see the entire colon and with valume there was only a small amount of discomfort but nothing major.The diagnosis was IBS and I was given a prescription so I hope it will help thanks.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

For any of you reading this that haven't had this test done and are scheduled for it PLEASE TAKE NOTE! This test does not normally hurt-in fact you are put out so you don't feel any discomfort at all!!!!! As you probably guessed, the worst part is the prep. Be strong, get the test done and don't worry! Rack it up to another experience you've conquered! I am the biggest baby and I didn't feel a thing-didn't even feel myself going to sleep-I was just out and woke up without any gas, nausea or pain! Went home and didn't even need to sleep-ate 2 huge blueberry muffins! And I relaxed!! Good luck to all you first timers!


----------



## kitzy74 (Dec 11, 2002)

I too had a painless procedure done. For me it was a little different, I had an endoscope and a colonoscopy done the same day, one after the other.







I was VERY nervous, and my doctor made SURE I was comfortable. I had valium and was in a twilight sleep, I do remember once half waking up, and feeling a slight cramp, but the just stopped andf gave me more med to to be out again.







The worse part of the whole thing was the damn prep. I get grossed out very easily, and didn't want to drink the solution, so my doctor said they have a new prep,(Visicol)(sp?) they are pills you take in intervals approx 24 in the am, and 18 in the pm every 15min. Well next time I will try the drink!!!







The pills were huge!! I had to call the office and see if i could cut them up in order to take them. I was gagging and crying while I was trying to get them down.







I never have a problem taking pills...uuhhgg!!Good Luck.


----------



## LorenAnders (Nov 3, 2002)

I'm having an endoscope and a colonoscopy next Thursday. I'm more afraid of the anesthesia than anything else because I'm allergic to dermerol, and almost all narcotics.I hate that feeling of waking up in the recovery room and shivering with cold. I can't wait until these tests are over. The other thing I'm dreading is drinking all that stuff in the prep. My tummy hurts so much now-- and I'm so cramped, and have such nausea, I don't know how I'm going to drink all of that stuff.I'm really scared about these tests.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Loren,I've noticed your posts all around and I'm guessing you're a little nervous. Over the last 20 yrs., I've had every test a GI can think to do to a person. And a lot of them in the last month or so. I prefer the ones where you get the very good drugs. You either have no pain, no memory of pain, or you're so looped you don't care if there is pain and that the stranger is lifting up your gown and sticking a camera up your bum. Good drugs beat pain and anxiety everytime! No matter what test you have - the prep is always worse part of the whole ordeal. And I have had almost every type of prep they can think of to hand out. The PREP, no matter which one, IS ALWAYS THE WORSE PART. There are horror stories of what should be routine GI proceedures that go badly wrong. I even knew a couple. But the docs were usually not GIs, just GPs trying to do it all. Personally, I like detail people. The prep will suck. It doesn't matter what flavor of prep you get, because - it will taste bad. Drink fast! Once you get through the prep just think to yourself, the worse part is over, because it is! My GI is surrounded by great people. I enjoy talking and joking with everyone. Word is sometimes I continue after the drugs hit. And on the ride home. Your GI will come in with pics of your insides which are way more interesting than any biology class. Then I get driven home by which ever relative's turn it is (it's been a long year)and I take a nap for the rest of the day. I can usually remember the pics but don't usually remember what my GI said. Make sure whoever is with you takes notes. Following some procedures I may have bleeding, but I also have internal fissures. A nice little cortizone suppository or three and I'm right as rain. After my endoscopy, I have a sore throat for about a day. Any discomfort during the procedure is not so much a memory, more like a short bad dream. A good doc doesn't let you suffer needlessly. My life has been filled with tests, surgeries, and proceedures. Trust me. These are not the bad ones. And peace of mind, knowing exactly what your body is up to, is: priceless!


----------



## LorenAnders (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi Bear:Thanks for taking the time to answer my post. I'm soooooo scared.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Loren, Don't let fear rule. I personally consider it one of Satan's favorite tools. I've had a bad year medically. I've been seeing my GP, GYN, GI, and Urologist all very regularly. One week, I was examined or had tests with all of them - twice with my GI. I was getting real sick of hearing the phrase, "Well, it's not cancer!" And they all seem so surprised by that! I was told in 1991 I had only weeks to live. I've been told I'd never walk again. (I walk without a noticable limp) The tests are only the small stuff, and like the book says, "don't sweat the small stuff". When they tell you it's bad and they can't fix it, then you might want to check out the book, "What about the big stuff?" What really works for me? When you need parts for your car, the best parts come from the manufacturer who first made the car. When I need new parts, I go to my Maker. I have had miracles my doctors can't explain. I don't need them to explain. I already know the Answer.I've been through too much to let the tests get to me. My family has been pretty worried, but I'm not. I know I will get my miracle. I always do.







Let us know how things go! If you need another pep talk - hey, we're here for that too.


----------



## LorenAnders (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi again Bear:I'm sorry you've been through so much. I guess I'm really scared because I had a very bad experience after back surgery. They gave me morphine for the pain, and I went into analphalactic shock. I'm just so afraid of an allergic reaction to the drugs. I've been so darned sick for the past six weeks, and I just feel like my body can't take any more insult.But, it's something I've got to do. My last gastro said, "Well, this may be IBS" and shrugged me off. Yet, I never had the classic IBS symptoms.. I was nauseas 100 percent of the time, and had pain 100 percent of the time. In IBS, you have relief after a bowel movement. I never got relief.The new guy thinks it is anti-biotic associated colitis, (I had been on four courses of antibiotics for a respiratory infection when all this started) and wants to go in for a look around. The stool sample came up negative, but there are a lot of false negatives in stool sample. I also have celiac in my family-- which is why I'm having the endoscope done. Again, the blood test came out negative, but the only way to be sure is to go in and look.I'm going in on Thursday for the tests. Thank you again for your comforting words. They helped alot.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Loren,I can understand your fear and that fear does sometimes win, especially when we're tired from the fight. I accept that there are bad days and yes, I have hit panic, but I always recognize it and try to get away from it. And the best method I have found is talking. Sometimes just saying the fear out-loud to someone else is all that is needed to make me feel less stressed. I always mentally picture that I have handed it off. I don't need to worry about it anymore. Someone else can do the worying. Of course, the real trick is to "give" it to someone who is real level headed and won't let it bother them. I have a sweet, little, 2 yr old neighbor friend who has to be biopsied next week for celiac. Puts me in prospective. If I could take it away and suffer for her, I would gladly. Not fun when #### happens to adults. When it happens to kids - that's just not fair.I will be praying for you on Thursday.


----------



## LorenAnders (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi Bear:I just wanted to write to you to thank you for all of your support. It really did make a difference, and I was pretty cool and calm going in for the tests.Its true what everyone says.. the prep is the worst part. I went through two rolls of toilet paper last night, and I'm raw. I didn't cramp or get nauseas... just had a rumbling in the tummy and then RUN to the bathroom.. over and over. I even woke up at 4:30 in the morning having to go yet some more. I lost two pounds yesterday.Some advice to all during the prep.. stay CLOSE to the toilet. You may have SECONDS ... wear sweats as you can pull them down fast.. get diaper rash creme... you'll need it.. and when you're almost done.. sit in a warm bath. It helps.The colonoscopy and endoscopy were so easy. I remember going into the operating room... joking with the doctor and nurses.. and the anesthesiologist putting some stuff in the IV.. I was OUT. Woke up in the recovery room feeling fine. No nausea, nothing. My doctor said he found no pollops or anything unusual, but biopsied me for celiac, and to see if I had antiobiotic associated colitis. I'll find out Monday.Again..THANK YOU BEAR! You're the best.. and I hope you know how much you helped me.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Loren,I thought of (and prayed for) you today! I was checking the board, hoping you would let us know how it went. I'm so glad it went well! I have had so many preps the past few months and I never do remember that I always wish for cremes and maybe even diaper wipes, until it is too late! I have another prep coming up, maybe I will remember to go to the store first! And you're so right about the sweat pants and staying close to the toilet! Normally, I spend my evenings downstairs in the family room. On prep days, I'm upstairs in the master bedroom! (the potty on that level is so much closer!) I hope your tests go well, but even is the news isn't great - knowledge is so much easier to deal with than the unknown. I know the increasing severity of my IBS is due to damage from adhesions and scar tissue. They can "clean me out", but nothing can fix the damage. But, I don't have to worry about hidden diseases - every inch of me has been tested, scaned, x-rayed, looked at, and probed - in the past few months! I have no dignity left to lose. But the knowledge that there is no cancer or other new diseases is:







priceless. (actually, all this has been pretty $pricey$!







) I do love to joke with the crew that does the GI tests. These are not what you call glamour jobs! I'd hate to see what they see all day, every day! I truly appreciate the people with the gifts to do their job! I prefer to be a bright spot in their day. Do let us know your tests results as soon as you get them! I'm so happy that you got through it with flying colors!


----------

